# Can I paint indoors if it's raining outside?



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought there was something about paint not drying correctly, or taking a long time to dry, if it's damp outside when you paint. It's not damp in the house, though, so I'm not sure







. Anyone?


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

I probably would.









But I'm dangerous like that!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, um, as somebody who lives in a place where it's more often rainy than not... and the humidity is always high... I don't think it matters.

It would matter if you were painting the outside of your house, of course. But the inside? Notsomuch. Mind you, I wouldn't paint in January because it's too cold to open the windows and let it air out. But I'm sure I've painted when it's raining before.

Just don't paint in the dark - without natural light it's very hard to make sure you're doing a good job.


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

You can paint indoors when it is raining. If it is more humid, it will take longer for the paint to dry, but that is not a problem. You may have to wait longer between coats.


----------

